
Just released: WebAssembly version of Secp256k1 (10x faster than JavaScript) - bitjson
https://blog.bitjson.com/just-released-webassembly-version-of-secp256k1-10x-faster-than-javascript-eb3cebe4d411
======
bitjson
Hi HN – I've been working on a Bitcoin/Bitcoin Cash library written in
TypeScript, and I just released the first production\\-ready feature: a
WebAssembly version of Secp256k1, the digital signature and verification
system used by most cryptocurrencies. You can find more details and benchmarks
at the link. If you're interested, please watch/star the [`bitcoin-ts` project
on GitHub]([https://github.com/bitjson/bitcoin-
ts](https://github.com/bitjson/bitcoin-ts)). I'm also happy to answer
questions here. Thanks!

